# Strawberry to Duchesne



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

I have been traveling from Bountiful to Duchesne lately. I have been trying to find places that hold waterfowl with no luck. Currant Creek River and Strawberry River seem to have some ducks but not enough to hunt that I have seen. Does anybody know of an area or place that holds waterfowl from Strawberry to Duchesne City? I am not asking for anyone’s honey holes, just a general area or place that may be a decent hunt. Any advice up there would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

There were close to a million ducks on strawberry reservoir when I drove by last week.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just a little east of Duchesne they are everywhere..., but you will need a tribal permit.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> There were close to a million ducks on strawberry reservoir when I drove by last week.


More like 1.5 mil. There are a bunch.


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

I guess I need to learn a lake approach. I was thinking more of a marsh area or river/stream. I never thought of hunting Strawberry reservoir with all of the fisherman on there.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Guess I know where everyone will be this week LOL. Good luck!


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

Well its such a big lake I hear its hard to get them to fly over where you are. Its like the GSL there are tons of ducks but how do they can just sit out in the middle and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh ye of little creativity... :lol:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Strawberry can be ok but this year the whole lake has 200 yards of mud flat before you hit water, so it's nearly impossible to jump shoot, and any blind people have built stands out like a sore thumb...


----------

